# Build Setup Feedback



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi there. I need some help on checking if this build is plausible/ has no conflicts. Please note I have some limited knowledge on this as this is my first build. 

My Environment: I live in a tropical climate so it can get really hot on some days and cold during the night. My wooden house does not use air con but electric fans. A lot of fresh air and wind blows through the screen windows, but at other times it can get hot and stuffy inside when there isn't. 

Purpose: To make a long lasting computer that is energy efficient/saving (low power usage), with a emphasis on cooling (due to my environment), and silent operating. The build below is close to $900. 

*Use:*
Gaming, some light video and editing, and general multitasking. 

Due to my location, I will be mostly ordering from Directron.com and from some sellers in Amazon or Ebay. 

Build Draft#1: 

*Mobo:* Gigabyte GA-H97N-WIFI LGA1150 Mini-ITX Motherboard (GA-H97N-WIFI) @$120

*RAM:* Kingston HyperX Savage HX316C9SRK2/8 Desktop Memory (2 x 4GB) DDR3 1600MHz @$66.99

*CPU:* Intel Core i5-4460 Haswell 3.2GHz LGA1150 (BX80646I54460) @$122.99

with, Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO CPU Cooler (RR-212E-20PK-R2) @$29.99

*Graphics:* MSI GTX 960 GAMING 100ME @$220.19

*PSU:* XFX TS 550w (P1550SXXB9) @65.99

*HDD: * WD Black 3.5" 64mb, 7200rpm (WD5003AZEX) @68.84

*Case:* Refurbished: Enermax ECA3290A-G-RF COENUS ATX Mid Tower Computer Case (
+ENERMAX EVEREST Advance UCEVA12T 120mm APS

My primary worry is that I'm overestimating the power usage of all the parts and it won't fit in the case I chose. Also any suggestions for cheaper, if not equivalent to the parts I selected would be much appreciated.

Thank You.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Only thing that jumps out at me is that your case does not accept a mini-ITX motherboard. You can probably make it work, but not without a lot of fiddling and modifications (i.e. cutting and/or welding) to the case.

Choose either an ATX/mATX board, or a case which will mount a mini-ITX.


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

gcavan said:


> Only thing that jumps out at me is that your case does not accept a mini-ITX motherboard. You can probably make it work, but not without a lot of fiddling and modifications (i.e. cutting and/or welding) to the case.
> 
> Choose either an ATX/mATX board, or a case which will mount a mini-ITX.


Thnx. I just notice that now when I went to look through the list again. I had mixed up ATX with ITX when I was choosing the case. 

Also a quick question, is there any real difference between choosing a micro ATX and a regular ATX?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Other than Gcavan's concerns, it looks good to me.

How hot will it get inside the room?


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Other than Gcavan's concerns, it looks good to me.
> 
> How hot will it get inside the room?


The temperature on island during this time of year (summer) the temperature is around 78-87 Farenheit outside. Depending on the circumstances, my bed and desk (it's away from the windows) is in a corner of the house. It could increase a few degrees I estimate (I start sweating a bit when I leave my fan off.) 
Although I don't think it would be too much of a problem since I used to have a ASUS G750JX laptop and idle temps were normal (44 -52 C) even in this type of environment while inside.


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ok. Will this Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 board be compatible enough for this build?


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 - nice board. 

ATX vs mATX: Other than the physical size, you sometimes have to give up a few features when choosing an mATX; eg. fewer SATA and USB ports and/or fewer interface slots. As far as build quality, they are manufactured to the same standards. 

Only "issue" I see is one of aesthetics. The neon green of the GTX 960 kinda clashes with the red of the Gigabyte board and Kingston memory.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You don't mention gaming for the build, will you be gaming? If not, drop the GPU.

If so and the color does matter, go for this card here:

ASUS STRIX-GTX960-DC2OC-2GD5 GeForce GTX 960 2GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready Video Card - Newegg.com

I have it in one of my systems and runs beautifully for games.


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

Color doesn't really matter to me since it won't be place where I can see the inside of the case (this will be under the desk). And I will be using this for gaming too. 

For the card you suggested though, what are the main difference between the GTX 960 From Asus as you linked, versus the GTX 960 100ME from MSI? As far as I can see both are energy efficient and and such.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Nothing really. The Asus card runs at a higher core and boost clock when overclocked, but nothing where you'd be able to tell the difference. The Asus card may also be cheaper, as it is cheaper here in the US.

No matter which you choose it will be fine.


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

Thnk. One more question, is the Samsung 850 Pro MZ-7KE256BW a good investment for long term use? Also, if I decide to add a 1TB WD blue later on with it, will i need to change my PSU?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The SSD would be nice to have for boot up, stick with Samsung for the SSD as they make the best.

No, your HDD will have enough connectors for an SSD and WD Blue drive.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Nice looking case but why buy it refurbished as Newegg has it new for only $59.99:
ENERMAX COENUS GUNMETAL GREY ECA3290A-G ATX MID TOWER COMPUTER CASE - Newegg.com


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rich-M said:


> Nice looking case but why buy it refurbished as Newegg has it new for only $59.99:
> ENERMAX COENUS GUNMETAL GREY ECA3290A-G ATX MID TOWER COMPUTER CASE - Newegg.com


I chose the refurbished case to save some money since I also need to buy a monitor. Also, I can't buy from newegg since they don't ship to my area overseas (I would have to pay more cash for a packaging forwarding service to ship it here). 

Are there any problems with using refurbished pc cases btw?


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

No I was just curious...although I am not quite sure what makes a refurbished case.
It could be bent in shipping so it would matter where it is bent. Could be missing some of the inside clamps if used for drives. I guess you will just have to see.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

A SSD drive is a great investment and I have no idea where the theory came from that they only provide a faster boot time. I can tell you from experience that everything I do on my computer is faster with an SSD than a mechanical drive.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yeah really the SSD drive does seem to speed up everything I see.


----------



## jade335 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

First off, I apologize for not saying this many months before, but dealing with a natural disster and the aftermath tended to be on the forefront of my mind.
Regardless, I would like to thank everyone who had helped and advised me on my first ever pc build my sincerest thanks. While some parts where change from my original list like the case due to unavailability, everything worked out in the end.
The work and time I have put into building my custom rig back in early June is a great experience and memory that I will not ever forget. 
While this is not the greatest build, it nevertheless fills me with pride and joy to be able to work on it into the finish product in which I use almost everyday.
I hope others will come to enjoy the experience as I have, and can count on TechSupportForum for the guidance and advice needed when building custom pcs. 

Without further a do, Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. 

Sincerely,
Jade335

My Build: Jade 1st Gaming Rig - Album on Imgur


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It's looking good and I'm glad you're enjoying it!


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the comeback and best wished for a great new year on your build!


----------

